# Spring cleaning at Tooterville!



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It was a very long harsh winter in the midlands, so I finally had the opportunity to jet wash and rinse all the private sleeping cages for my pigeons and clean the interior out in the coop. Geeze, what the plain eye can't see! Also got some fresh new silver mosquito netting that my grandson and I put up. Goota keep those pesky flying creatures away. Looking good now! It isn't always easy to clean like you really want in the dead of winter. All the gang at "the ville" are happy now and they are all doing very well. Happy Spring/Summer to all my pigeon friends! *

Tooter
Roscoe
Beaksley
Uchie
Paris
Barbie
Clayton
Mattie
Ruby
BROKEN WING (our handicapped pijjie)*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GRATEFUL THANKS FOR THE UPDATE, VICTOR!!

Of course, I would expect nothing less that the BEST for everyone at Tooterville!!

Well, since the pijies have to eat, pijies have to poop! Never ending cleanup job for us human "servants!" Oh yeah, and, not to mention...MOLTING!!

Well, caring for your group will certainly keep you busy and, hopefully "out of trouble..."  

Tooterville critters - furred AND feathered - have it make in the shade (as the saying goes!) 

Sending OUR BEST with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice that you got your spring cleaning done Victor. Yes, it's kinda hard to do it the way you want to when it's frigid out. Isn't springtime grand?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Isn't it a good feeling to have everything looking like new and the work is ALL DONE?  I'm glad Tooterville is in order and that all pigeons are happy and healthy! 

Give-em all a hug and a Happy Spring/Summer, especially Roscoe!!!

Thank you for sharing.

It's always good to hear from you, Victor.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Broken Wing*

I didn't want to start a new thread about our latest change at Tooterville, so I decided to just post it on the last thread.

Thanks to an idea I read on one of *Jay3* posts, I attached a "handicap ramp" for our male pigeon who does not have full use of one wing. I noticed he has been looking up at the cubbie area that we have in the aviary when he is out sunning and bathing. I saved the side slat of an old baby crib and found it to be an excellent walk ramp for him to walk up where he has claimed a favorite cubbie!

A couple of days ago I was out watching the pigeons with my almost 3 year old grandson Drake, and we were talking about "Fiesty", the pigeon who can't fly. Well, Drake insisted his name be _Broken Wing_. I thought it was a great name, so be it!

I have been acclimating "Broken Wing" to the other male pigeons and so far he is fine with Roscoe, Paris, Uchie and Clayton. I am still working on Beaksley and Tooter though.

Our pigeons have been enjoying some really great temps in the late 70 and mid 80's. No heat waves yet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a great name.

What a wonderful and thougthful thing to improvise for the handicapped male pigeon. I'm sure he feels more like part of the crowd now.

Thank you Victor, for your kindnes shown to this bird, and for the update.

Yours is a wonderful haven for refuged/needy and handicapped birds.

God bless you!

I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Victor, that's just wonderful! As Treesa said, I too am sure that he feels more like part of the group. You have kinda "Given him wings". What a difference it will make for him. You're a good pigeon Dad. With handicapped birds, or maybe I should say "Challenged Birds", as it is amazing just what they can actually do with just a little help, it's always interesting trying to come up with things to make life a little easier and more fun for them. I'm glad things are working out with most of the males, and I think that now that he can get around a bit more, it'll make him appear more "normal" to the others as well. They will except him eventually. I have a pair of flightless birds in my loft, and they nest in the second row up. I did have a box with a ramp on the bottom row, but they looked at me as if to say, "Who's that for? We'll be residing in the second row. Thank you very much!" Even the baths are set up on wooden boxes out in the aviary, so they can walk right out the window and get into the bath. Can't have anyone feeling left out. That was great of you to do for this little guy. Thanks for posting it Victor. It really gave my day a lift. I love hearing good stories from people who care enough to go the extra step for their birds. Thanks.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That pigeon is a lucky pigeon and well care for and thought of--good for you....c.hert


----------

